# Jelly Bean 4.2 Envy!



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I want it!

http://www.android.com/whatsnew/


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

Me to but....


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah lets just hope that some devs are working to port the source code when it comes out.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ericdabbs said:


> Yeah lets just hope that some devs are working to port the source code when it comes out.


 Hate to be a Debbie Downer here, but Dalingrin has said that he's too busy with school to work on JB and JC Sullins hasn't worked on it since early August so, who knows where this is going.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

back to the books for us?


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

to me, many of the transitions seems to be them just shortening the animation duration and not actually increasing the speed at which the content is rendered.

Recorded a video (sorry for the low quality)





 CM9 at 120FPS (640x480)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqOGZXbferw CM9 at 240FPS (320x240)


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

actually jcsullins just updated an unmerged change this morning. the last merged change was back in august though

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/q/statuspen+project:CyanogenMod/android_device_hp_tenderloin,n,z


----------



## micheal9009 (Jan 19, 2012)

Multi user profiles would be perfect for my tablet. Crossing my fingers


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm curious if it's just lack of time on the developer's parts (understandable) or something more nefarious keeping cm10 away from us.

On other devices that have a working cm9 ICS, it is usually a very trivial update to go to Jelly Bean, even without official ICS or Jelly Bean, as the driver layer is the same between the two.. Is it not trivial on the Touchpad due somehow?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mooja said:


> actually jcsullins just updated an unmerged change this morning. the last merged change was back in august though
> 
> http://review.cyanog..._tenderloin,n,z


Actually, that showed up there because a couple of people reviewed and gave it their blessing(+1). It was originally submitted back in August.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Lothinator said:


> I'm curious if it's just lack of time on the developer's parts (understandable) or something more nefarious keeping cm10 away from us.
> 
> On other devices that have a working cm9 ICS, it is usually a very trivial update to go to Jelly Bean, even without official ICS or Jelly Bean, as the driver layer is the same between the two.. Is it not trivial on the Touchpad due somehow?


In the case of Dalingrin, it's lack of time because of school. As to J.C. Sullins, anyone's guess as to why he is AWOL, he's not saying. He's around.

If what you say about the drivers was true, seems we would already have a working CM10 nightly. I've been chatting with another developer and according to him, there is more to it than meets the eye. He told me the fact we are still on the older kernel has a lot to do with it. I noticed this on Cyanogenmod's Google+ page. Those devices that have CM10 that have screen shots posted show they are running on the V.3 kernel.


----------



## frogman2010 (Apr 6, 2012)

nevertells said:


> In the case of Dalingrin, it's lack of time because of school. As to J.C. Sullins, anyone's guess as to why he is AWOL, he's not saying. He's around.
> 
> If what you say about the drivers was true, seems we would already have a working CM10 nightly. I've been chatting with another developer and according to him, there is more to it than meets the eye. He told me the fact we are still on the older kernel has a lot to do with it. I noticed this on Cyanogenmod's Google+ page. Those devices that have CM10 that have screen shots posted show they are running on the V.3 kernel.


That said... If J.C. Sullins went underground would that mean the end of Tenderloin nightly!, or is there another Security Code Captain in place should all hell break loose. It is flu season and you never know when a pandemic will cut loose. I for one...understand there has to be code review in place but we are all waiting for cm9 camera updates from Mr.D to be official enter into chain ... This well over due! Considering all of us who have quietly tested,

Kernel updates and testing are not on the foreground until we reach "Stable Level" . The only way we get there is with Mr.D Camera and Audio & Video fix.See test release 7.alpha release today.. perhaps HW Acceleration tweaking will get us to 4.1 Jelly Bean. Also CM9 needs to updates code fixes for Tenderloin. I readed this morning that device fixes are in place but not yet complied.

We are all waiting... Patiently on the side lines waiting for the next miracle! 
..


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I think it is more than just the camera, the magnetic sensor / compass thing is also not functioning in android (not that is is really useful especially since it doesn't have GPS)

If the camera is working fine with other builds then ti should be included in CM9 but if not, then they could just pretend that it does not exist and just provide an alternative way to get compatible quality and performance, eg having having the other party describe what the environment looks like then they hand their cat some colored pencils and have it draw an image based on the description


----------

